# Dog Shampoo study project - please help :)



## Jackb01 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hallo dog lovers!

We are a group of students working on designing a new dog shampoo (study project). For this reason we created a small (3 min) survey. It would be very nice if some of you would participate 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R7P3MHP

Thank you a lot! 

With best regards,
Jack B.


----------

